# how do i take apart my arm rest to reupholster the top lid?



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

i have been looking at this thing, and its cloth and pretty gross, i really want to see if i can clean it - but if i have to i am planning on putting new fabric down.

so before i start breaking stuff, anyone have any tips on how this comes apart? 

thanks in advacne


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

bump


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

bump


----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)

can u post any pics?


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

sure?



















id really want to try and take it off and put it in the washing machine and see if it cleans up. but if not i can get a new one made i guess?


----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)

it looks real similar to my audis, which i just recovered. On mine the material does not come off clean, so you have to recover over it. It can be tricky if you are not handy with that kind of stuff. You have to carefully separate the plastic from the material but only about a eighth of an inch, and then tuck the new material under.
So a recap, you glue your new to the top area of the material, then roll it over and separate [very carefully] the plastic, then tuck your new material between.


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

if im correct the top of the armrest just pops out it does that on my passat same deal! :thumbup:


----------



## ThegreyT_1 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have taken one apart and all I can say is that its got tabs on the sides. They can be very difficult to remove (VERY). Many people just wrap the new fabric over the old. You can also just cut the fabric down the middle and try to pry the tabs up that way since your changing it anyway.


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

hmm. so it has tabs, and that fabric is glued down. bummer that it is glued. i dont think vw sells just the fabric for the top lol. i am not sure what i should do then


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

i have also torn one of these apart and would say your best bet is sourcing a new top from either the dealership or a local junk yard. I ended up finding a leather one in decent condition and for the entire thing they wanted 20 bucks. IF you do decide to try and reupholster your current one just take your time and you will have better luck if you cut the fabric and then try to use a very thing screw driver to work out the tabs. If you'd like I can take a few pictures of the carnage from my attempt. 

but on a time vs money + sanity I'd say your best bet is sourcing one in better condition.


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Stick a butter knif inbetween the plastic and fabric, twist and bam it should come apart effortlessly. I took one apart to replace the spring tab for my armrest. The inside of this one is stapled from a 02 Jetta. If u want this lid contact me and just pay to ship it, I have no need for it cuz mine is leather and I just wanted that spring tab thingy lol. I don't know how to post pics but its a gray cloth no rips or burn marks, has a small pin sized mark but other than that it in really good condition from an 02 jetta I grab parts from.


----------



## dubmaniac (Apr 8, 2002)

Does somebody has a picture of the tab location?
I am about to seperate mine to fix my creaking lid...



MYGTI_MA said:


> i have also torn one of these apart and would say your best bet is sourcing a new top from either the dealership or a local junk yard. I ended up finding a leather one in decent condition and for the entire thing they wanted 20 bucks. IF you do decide to try and reupholster your current one just take your time and you will have better luck if you cut the fabric and then try to use a very thing screw driver to work out the tabs. If you'd like I can take a few pictures of the carnage from my attempt.
> 
> but on a time vs money + sanity I'd say your best bet is sourcing one in better condition.


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

just to clarify my findings,

i took the whole assembly off, and took everything out of it. then i brought it to the local car wash and used a high pressure washer from about 6 inches away on rinse (no soap) and it looks brand new again. then i just put it in the sun for a few hours and it was good as new.

easy fix as long as its not torn.


----------

